# Craftsman Compucarve



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone see this yet? I would think this would be great to make sectional track from MDF. Then just join all the pieces and add the rail. 

Yeah it's pricey, but just imagine the possiblities of perfect routed lines and slot grooves.

http://digg.com/educational/VIDEO_Carve_Wood_from_your_Computer_Craftsman_CompuCarve


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hmmm -- that does present possibilities for the router-challenged.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I saw that thing and was wondering if you could do CAD prototyping with it. Nope. From I was told it is pretty limited to pattern work. Although you may be able to cut straight lines your X and Y envelope isn't very big. A friend of mine is Manager of Engineering for Craftsman so I was bugging him to get me a deal on one until I found out how it works. Basically it reads black & white greyscale images and interprets the lights and darks as highs and lows to the cutter head and makes somewhat of a 3D carving. I don't know if it can be programmed for vector lines.


----------

